# D&D Flowers/ Tiny Jungle Open Houses



## mormodes (Apr 27, 2015)

For those of us in the greater Bay Area and Northern California, D&D Flowers owned by Dennis Olivas and Tiny Gardens owned by Chris Mende Both in the same set of greenhouses in Daly City, California

D & D Flowers Spring Open-house May 2nd & 3rd , 2015 9:00 am to 3 pm
At the new location at 169 1st Avenue Daly City,
CA 94014
(D&D Flowers is not open to the public except during the spring and fall scheduled open houses)(Tiny Gardens by appt)

(I am not affiliated with either D&D Flowers or Tiny Jungle)


----------



## NYEric (Apr 27, 2015)

Let's support our vendors. Thanks for the info.


----------

